# AMT 57 Ford Fairlane 500



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Almost complete!


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Looks good. post more photos when finished


----------



## Diecaster62 (May 14, 2017)

That gorgeous! :thumbsup:


----------

